# Favorite movie titles



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Titles are always a selling point for me. Sometimes I just have to see a movie if the title grabs me.
List some. It's not necessary that you've seen them.

The Bird with the Crystal Plumage
Four Flies on Grey Velvet
If You Meet Sartana Pray for Your Death
Snake in the Eagle's Shadow
Invincible Obsessed Fighter (invincible AND obsessed??)
White Rose Campus: Then Everybody Gets Raped (a little too on-the-nose, don't you think?)
Graveyard of Honor
Violent Cop
Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Two that immediately spring to mind: _Killer Klowns from Outer Space_ and _Santa Claus Conquers the Martians._


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

_"Whistle and I'll come to you"_ Freaky!!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Gay N*****s From Outer Space*

Birdemic II: The Resurrection in 3D (yes, "in 3D" is part of the title)

Mega Python vs. Gatoroid

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou

Ninja of the Magnificence

Full Metal Ninja

*I don't really have a problem with the word, but I imagine the management does. That said, it isn't automatically filtered, so I'm not sure what's going on there.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Anything by Bel Ami..! :lol: Oh god did I just say that!


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Death Bed - The Bed that eats (1977)


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Lord of the Rings

I am assuming an _a posteriori_ knowledge base for my judgement.


----------

